# Why does this site do this?



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

More of a question than a problem. 

When I am reading a thread and I stay on the first page for a minute or so it slams me to the top of the page. Does not do this on page 2 or more.

Anyone else notice this? Getting annoying.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Never seen it. It might be your browser that's doing that.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

rockon said:


> More of a question than a problem.
> 
> When I am reading a thread and I stay on the first page for a minute or so it slams me to the top of the page. Does not do this on page 2 or more.
> 
> Anyone else notice this? Getting annoying.


I had it happen to me for a long time, but not for a while. Is your app up to date?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

How do I check if it's updated? I found the
page with bug fixes and such, not updated in a year.

Tried other browsers as Ele suggested, no change.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

rockon said:


> How do I check if it's updated? I found the
> page with bug fixes and such, not updated in a year.
> 
> Tried other browsers as Ele suggested, no change.


My guess would be a misbehaving or slow loading ad. Are you using an ad blocker?


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

CharlieParker said:


> rockon said:
> 
> 
> > How do I check if it's updated? I found the
> ...


Yes, got ad blocker installed. It kills some ads, but not all. Going to try other ones, maybe that will help.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

@CharlieParker you were correct! Installed a new ad block and it works beautifully.

Thanks!!


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

I use Firefox on MacBook Air. Page jumps big-time on first page viewed--could be page 10, 59, 3 or whatever. I use Adblock Plus, but am also a forum supporter. Has done this for months... Help?


----------

